# Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments?



## Sspider (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.fastvws.com/acatalo....html 
reconsidered getting this, getting only the front 11.3 set, look below
they sell for 700
doing a vr6 swap in my a3 so i need to upgrade brakes
swap i might get doesn't have suspension or brakes, and the wheels i want are 5 lug...
would it be ok to just press out the old hub, and press this new one?



_Modified by Sspider at 10:41 PM 1-4-2004_


----------



## Sspider (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (Sspider)*

bump


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (Sspider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sspider* »_ would it be ok to just press out the old hub, and press this new one?


Yep. 
If you're staying with the 2.0 spindles you can run the 11" 5-lug early VR rotors, then all you need is calipers & carriers. The Girling 60 stuff will work, or Wilwoods and adapters from Momentum.


----------



## Sspider (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (MikeBlaze)*

why wont the late vr brakes work?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (Sspider)*

They may, i'm just not sure if the knuckles are different between the 11.0 and 11.3" fronts.


----------



## mk2 1.8T (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (MikeBlaze)*

vr6 knuckles from corrado and '95 gti and jetta vr6 are same as 96-99 vr6
callipers and rotors are different
92-95 use 11 discs and 96-99 11'3 so the callipers are different too.
11.3' rotors are a bit bigger and thicker 288mm x 25mm, 11' 280mm x 22mm
so the swept area is increased and 11.3' callipers have better leverage
some one up there said you can use early vr6 11' rotors on your knuckles
you can't
knuckles from 4 cyl. cars are different, so to upgrade your brakes you can
either go for Corrado g60 11" brakes,
buy that 11.3" kit you posted or go for vr6 11.3"or 11" brakes but then you to
go for vr6 "plus suspension" which is an inch wider then yours
and you have to change control arms steering knuckles and drive shafts
and this setup is more expensive


----------



## Sspider (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (mk2 1.8T)*

Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3"








so that kit would be g0od?
and would the 11.3 clear the corrado wheels? or would i have to go with 11"
do you know of any other websites that sell brake kits like this?
the details they list are vague...
thank you
sspider


----------



## mk2 1.8T (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (Sspider)*

I did 11.3" 5 lug brake conversion on my gti and I have Corrado vr6 wheels
they fit, and I have the same kit that you are talking about


----------



## Sspider (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (mk2 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 1.8T* »_I did 11.3" 5 lug brake conversion on my gti and I have Corrado vr6 wheels
they fit, and I have the same kit that you are talking about

i actually reconsidered the 5 lug swap, and just decided to upgrade the front with the vr brakes....








Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3"
but one of the guys up there confused me...
i'd like to knoow if this kit will fit 94 2.0 knuckle assembly....


----------



## Sspider (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (Sspider)*

ttt


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (mk2 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 1.8T* »_some one up there said you can use early vr6 11' rotors on your knuckles
you can't


You can as long as you use 5-lug hubs. Just an easier way to convert.


----------



## Sspider (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (MikeBlaze)*

ok, what can i run if all i'll be changing is the calpiers, carriers, and rotors?
can that 4 lug 11.3" kit be run


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (Sspider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sspider* »_ok, what can i run if all i'll be changing is the calpiers, carriers, and rotors?


What spindles are you using, VR or 2.0?


----------



## Sspider (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (MikeBlaze)*

1994 2.0


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Eurospec Sport Big Brake Kit A3 11.3 / comments? (Sspider)*

The description of the kit says it'll work as a direct replacement.


----------

